# Private messages



## mugzy (Aug 16, 2017)

Is anybody having issues with the pm system? I just received a pm from a user that thinks they may have an issue, just want to see if this is an isolated incident or there are others. Thanks


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2017)

No issue AFAIK


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 16, 2017)

RowdyBrad said:


> No issue AFAIK




Well see
Pmd Ya


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 16, 2017)

All good.
Confirmed


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 17, 2017)

Noods are coming through on my end.....


----------



## Seeker (Aug 17, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Noods are coming through on my end.....



good. Was wondering if you were getting them. You haven't responded.


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 18, 2017)

Seeker said:


> good. Was wondering if you were getting them. You haven't responded.


He's still getting the hang of typing one-handed.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Aug 19, 2017)

had some issues sending and receiving a couple months ago but it was only for a 3-4 day span and it just started working fine again after the 3-4 days of glitches.


----------



## steroidsfax (Sep 28, 2017)

i would like to get in touch with you ,i have a request ,  i can't start a conversation since i am new and need 25 posts to do so .


----------



## steroidsfax (Sep 28, 2017)

admin said:


> Is anybody having issues with the pm system? I just received a pm from a user that thinks they may have an issue, just want to see if this is an isolated incident or there are others. Thanks



i would like to get in touch with you ,i have a request ,  i can't start  a conversation since i am new and need 25 posts to do so .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2017)

steroidsfax said:


> i would like to get in touch with you ,i have a request ,  i can't start  a conversation since i am new and need 25 posts to do so .



We don't have sources advertising here if you haven't noticed and we sure and shit wouldn't host you. Can't even believe I am seeing your name


----------



## Caballero (Sep 28, 2017)

steroidsfax said:


> i would like to get in touch with you ,i have a request ,  i can't start "soliciting " since i am new and need 25 posts to do so .


Fixed ! LOL This made my day ....hahahahaha thxs clown!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 28, 2017)

No issues on my end!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 29, 2017)

Stop sending me dick pics mugzy


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

Been having issues with pms

Told her to look at the bright side 

In a few days I  can fuc you without a rubber


----------



## steroidsfax (Sep 29, 2017)

i do not want to advertise here , i would like to get in touch with a admin for a request . its not about advertising . thanks


----------



## bplebo75 (Apr 19, 2018)

admin said:


> Is anybody having issues with the pm system? I just received a pm from a user that thinks they may have an issue, just want to see if this is an isolated incident or there are others. Thanks


No issues


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2018)

bplebo75 said:


> No issues



??????

You don't even have enough posts to use the pm system yet.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2018)

bplebo75 said:


> No issues



Are u kidding me??? Fukkkkk


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> ??????
> 
> You don't even have enough posts to use the pm system yet.



Apparently he does as I got a PM from him. Surprised me too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Apparently he does as I got a PM from him. Surprised me too.



Hmmm wonder if admin shut that off.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hmmm wonder if admin shut that off.



No one knows what The Wizard of Oz will do next.


----------



## switzerrenato (May 25, 2018)

I also want to advertise, but why push it settle in theres cool people here to chat with. I think coming in with 3 posts trying to push ur agenda might not work.. PS. try the contact us button I did.


----------



## uprightrow6969 (Jun 20, 2018)

just figured out you need to have 25 posts to do pm's


----------



## Youngb (Jul 6, 2018)

yes. could not see what I sent as a reply while I was typing.


----------

